# SASS, SCSS und Compass



## Carrear (16. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich würde für das CSS einer meiner Seiten gerne mal SASS und SCSS benutzen. Was mich besonders interessiert ist die Performance Steigerung und die Anwendbarkeit von Verschachteltungen, Variablen und Rechnungen, bzw. veränderung von Farben.

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich aber zwei Zusammenhänger noch nicht verstanden.

SASS ist die Sprache die zu normalem CSS 'kompiliert' wird? SCSS ist was? Und was ist Compass? Mir ist der Aufbau nicht ganz klar. Und wie nutze ich das jetzt in einem Projekt? Ich möchte ja im Prinzip einfach SCSS Dateien ablegen und die einbinden wie die CSS Dateien, so dass dann bei ner Einbindung eben das raus kommt, was meine Seite braucht.

Ich verstehe das ganze mit der Installation auf meinem ManagedHosting Paket nicht. Wie muss das laufen? Der Support hat mir geschrieben, dass sie mir die Ruby Extension installieren würde, aber ich müsste sie erst irgendwo ablegen. 

Wie Installiere ich das also und wie nutze ich es dann am ende? Entwickle ich lokal die Dateien mit dem SCSS Code, schiebe die in meinem Projektordner und dann wir das angewendet wie CSS Code oder wie funktioniert das?

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2013)

Hi,
SASS = Preprozessor
SCSS = Syntax von SASS ab SASS3 vorher hies die Syntax auch SASS. SASS3 unterstützt jetzt die Schreibweisen: SCSS, SASS, CSS.
Compas = Ist ein Framework für SCSS (Tutorials: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL45DD77A4CCA76ED3&feature=plcp).

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei sass ist. Less sollte man nur kompiliert auf laufenden Webseiten einsetzen wegen der Performance. Sonst nur bei der Entwicklung.

Bei dem Rubyzeugs kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carrear (18. August 2013)

Ich bin jetzt ganz gut klar gekommen. Ich habe SASS Installiert. Deine Erklärung zu SCSS hat mir weiter geholfen. Ich habe jetzt ein Shel Script hochgeladen und lasse regelmäßig einen Cronjob drüber laufen. Aber im regelfall kann ich ja nach einer Änderung auch manuell sass kompilieren lassen. Ich bin gespannt ) Funktionieren Media Queries auch via SASS?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. August 2013)

Hi,
ja da SASS eine Erweiterung für CSS ist werden auch alle normalen Schreibweisen von CSS unterstützt.
Hier gibts auch einen Satz vordefinierter Media Queries Mixins: https://github.com/paranoida/sass-mediaqueries.
Und hier gibts dadrüber auch noch einen Artikel: http://thesassway.com/intermediate/responsive-web-design-in-sass-using-media-queries-in-sass-32

Viele Grüße


----------

